# Free bldg systems training



## tdontig (Sep 7, 2010)

*Mechanical Systems Training*​*Need Help?*​*Buy HVAC Products*​ 
www.what-is-hvac.com is a free website, which provides building operations and mechanical systems information, which can be used for training purposes.

*If you are in need of a competitive price for HVAC products or building supplies, this site can direct suppliers to you to provide quotes for such. This saves locating individual suppliers, and requesting quotes*.

If you have a mechanical systems problem and need help, I will provide an answer or opinion for you, free of charge.

If you find this website of value, it would be appreciated if you could bookmark and share with your peers.

The information is presented in layman terms and is easily understood.

The information is pertinent internationally and should be of interest to your:
Commissioning agents
Facility managers 
Maintenance supervisors
Maintenance team leaders
Tenant service coordinators
Technicians
Tradesmen

For no cost:
Use the site information to develop training courses to be presented by a training person.
Use the site as a template to develop online training modules.
Use the site as reference information source.

Would you like to:
Advertise on my website.
Use my site for affiliate advertising.

Exchange website links?

My HTML code is:
<p><a href="http://www.what-is-hvac.com/"> HVAC for Beginners </a> , An information source explaining building mechanical systems.</p>

If interested, give me a short caption, your website address or the appropriate HTML code and pick a page on my website.

If further discussion is desired please contact me.

Thanks

Tom Dontigny
261 John St North
Arnprior, Ontario, Canada
K7S 2P3
Phone 613 623 2755
Email [email protected]

Other sites:
www.religious-information.com
www.alcohol-explained.com


----------

